# TEK Fixture [with or without bulbs]



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm just about finished working on my house and the time to move in is right around the corner.

So now the long awaited moment of setting up my 75G is finally upon me. So excited!

I'm going to buy a 4x54 watt TEK fixture from reef geek.com. Now my question is whether I can order the "with bulbs" fixture and request the giesemann 6K bulbs (all 4)..? Or, are they not an option when requesting bulbs with the light? If I buy the fixture "without bulbs" and then buy the bulbs separately its a step up in price. 

$357.75 for the fixture with separate bulb purchase 
OR
$329.95 for the fixture "with bulbs" 

For those who bought from reefgeek.com what did you do?


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

When I ordered my Tek from reefgeek, the bulbs that came with the fixture were the GE 6500k bulbs. That was last year so I'm not sure if things have changed.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You can get that fixture off of e-bay for $250 shipped.
I and a friend got one that way. It came just with GE 6500 bulbs, but that price can't be beat.
here is a link to a post on AAPE with the contact info about getting it.
The guy is a liscensed distrubutor for Sunlight Supply and it comes directly from the factory.
He said he would give the same discount to AAPE members, so it wouldn't hurt to log on and sign up and then tell him you are a member.

here is the info and a link to the thread

Bob Glenn

[email protected]
http://www.seedsetc.com/
Phone: 360-659-6889

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1627.msg15011#msg15011


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

I bought just the Tek fixture without the bulbs from them. They had the Giesemann 6000k on backorder for the longest time. Got tired of waiting and bought the bulbs from marinedepot.com.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, Bob Glenn is your man for the Tek Fixtures. He can "customize" your setup with the bulbs he has available. I got a good discount from him, and everything shipped quickly. 

-John N.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Most excellent.

Thank you all, Im so glad I posted this thread.


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

Did you get the Tek system? I just bought the 54w x 6 ... not at that price though!


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nope, not yet. I may order it this week, but I'll post back when I do.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Trying to work with Bob and not getting pricing that good, and we're doing a group purchase.

What exactly is the secret to getting the guy to give the equivalent discount?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know, he gave it last to a member of AAPE and said he would give all AAPE members the same deal.

I don't know, maybe log on and sign up and contact KMAN and he will tell you the secret.


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

The offered deal is not what it used to be..


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

If you check out these TEK fixtures offered on ebay by the seller mentioned in this thread you will find the prices to be cheaper than reefgeek.com

One thing I have noticed though..

There seem to be two different fixtures. The cheaper one (from what I can tell) is designed exactly as the more costly one with the following exceptions:

-Only one power cord but two power switches on the back to control half the bulbs independently of the others. 
-The giesemann midday bulbs can be added to the purchase for a mere $6 more for each bulb you want. 

Thats it. If those are the only differences between this fixture and the one for "aquarium" use, I'm going with the "plant" fixture. I can flip a switch and turn on the other two bulbs when I get home from work. 

Can anyone confirm that they are the exact same fixture with the exception of the single power cord versus the double power cord..??

Another thing I noticed is that if you add the giesemann midday bulbs to your order with the "aquarium" fixture its $15 a bulb instead of $6. These are the same giesemann bulbs correct?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, that is the only difference, but I think it to be a great difference.
On a 75 the two lights on is not High light, but with all 4 on it is too much light IMO, but
to have a "blast" in between is the best way to handle that.
I don't know how good it would be to have the blast at the end of the day when you get home from work if the plants have already been working all day and are almost ready to shut down?????

Of course you can alter the time your lights come on so that when you get home from work it is the middle of the cycle and as long as you turn it on for a few hours and off again, no big deal.

if the cost savings is really what you are after, over convienience, then go for it, you are still better off then with a lesser make light.

BTW, from what I have seen, the offered deal is not at $281 with 4 GE lights shipped. Still a GREAT deal!!!


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

My plan was to run the lights from 3-11 each day. I was going to use 2 bulbs from 3-6, then turn the other two on and run all four until 9, and then just two again until 11.

I do see your point though about the significance of having that extra power cord. I don't go out all that much but there may just come a time when I wont be home to flip that switch.. Now, I know it wont be disastrous but I like to keep things consistent to avoid having the tank fall out of balance, and the added cost of the second power cord isn't enough to discourage me from buying it.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=TEK+T5+HO&category0=

Thats the link to the eBay search I was referring to in the last post, I forgot to link it.

Perhaps Im reading it wrong but the "plant" fixture at $258 has the option of adding giesemann midday bulbs at a cost of $6 more for each bulb. Where the "aquarium" fixture at $281 has the same option but at $15 for each bulb.

Do you see where Im getting this? Yes, No..


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> BTW, from what I have seen, the offered deal is not at $281 with 4 GE lights shipped. Still a GREAT deal!!!


First, that was supposed to say the offered deal is NOW at $281 with 4 GE lights shipped.

The breakdown now is $251 for the light fixture, I know of two parties trying to get better right now and one is going for about 7 light fixtures and still only is getting $251 shipped for the fixture.

He is at $30 for 4 GE lights, I don't know what he is asking for the Geismann bulbs, but consider that from any online vendor THAT I KNOW ABOUT the Geismann bulbs go for $20 to $25 and up each bulb plus shipping, so if he will sell you 4 of them for $60 shipped, that is about as good as it will get IMO and IME

I will say that the TEK is the best light I have ever worked with and IS worth every penny of the RETAIL price, so if you can get if for less, that is just a plain no brainer.
see the retail price here, at the manufacturer's price page.
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/produ...59E36E0815D55340C59CF586DB29F&c=55&kys=&pgi=1

I do have a friend that got a 24" fixture with 4 bulbs from Aquacave and paid about $350 and even though I told him he could have got it much cheaper, he still doesn't regret the purchase, even now knowing that he could have saved about $100 for that set up. He says it is every penny worth the $250 he spent and has no regrets at all.
Now that is saying something.


----------



## doug105 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/40605-journal-mad-scientist-ada-120-p.html

Here is a thread that details a DIY conversion of a 1 plug unit to the 2 plug. scroll down to about entry

number 12.

Doug


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If you are handy with electrical or know somebody, that looks like the way to go.
Also, You can look at the Sunblaze for a bit less then the TEK but it is also made by Sunlight Supply and uses most of the same parts.
The thing about it that makes it not so great for Aquariums is that it only comes with one power cord.
If you can add the other cord, then you can save a bunch of money.

I think I have seen them in black available as a 4 foot 4 lamp fix and are about $150 with lights.

There were some reasons that I chose TEK over it, but I think mainly because of the power cords.

Just another avenue to explore, might work and save some money if you can add a power cord, might not.

It has been a long while since I was looking at them so I can't remember for sure, but might be worth you taking a peak at


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok, so Ive decided that I'm going to go with the "aquarium" fixture after all.  While I could possibly figure out how to wire up a second cord, or could at least get someone in my family to help me, I need to get this tank set up.

Ive moved 40 minutes from where my fish tanks are currently located and I want to get the 75G up and running so I can bring my fish home. I miss watching my fish.. 

Anyway I'm going to call this dude tomorrow and try to work out a deal. 

Thanks all for the ideas and good discussion.


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

K20A2 said:


> ..
> 
> Anyway I'm going to call this dude tomorrow and try to work out a deal.
> 
> Thanks all for the ideas and good discussion.


Good luck with the call. I fed up on this bait and switch and did not call third time and instead ordered 
Solar T5 Catalina Aquarium 48" SOLAR T5 - PROGRAMMED REMOTE CONTROL + 6 X 54W + 8 X 1W Moonlight for the price of the Tek bulbless fixture only.. No fussing with second cord, automatic programming, individual reflectors, choice of free bulbs supplied. If this is good for the owner of "tank of the month" Dan then it will be good for my use on 18" (15" effective ?) tank.

Toby (goalcreas) I know you will "kill" me but a/ I do not like to play games 2/I may still need your bulbs ;-)


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I called the man. Got through on two rings, chatted for a bit, and he gave me a price I couldn't refuse. 

No need for reefgeek...

He said it should ship Monday so I'll be getting it sometime next week. Oh how sweet it is going to be...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Daud said:


> Toby (goalcreas) I know you will "kill" me but a/ I do not like to play games 2/I may still need your bulbs ;-)


I Won't kill you, but I think you might kill yourself in the end.
I certainly hope not, but the legs that come with that fixture just might destroy the edges of your beautiful trimless tank. 
I think to modify that fixture to hang might be much more of a hassle then to add a cord (which was only a suggestion because it was looking like you were doing everything you could to save $20 bucks), but who knows, I could be wrong, maybe this company has done a 180 three times over from when everybody who ever dealt with them got broken stuff, wrong stuff and was instructed to fix it themselves or pay shipping twice to get it repaired when it was sent to them broken in the first place, and 100% lousy CS if any at all.

I hope for your sake they have changed and you are really getting a good deal and there is a good way to hang it with out too much trouble and or that you can get some different legs or those huge ugly legs dont damage your tank.

And also remember that the very next light fixture that DAN, the TOTM owner bought when setting up a rimless tank was a TEK


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> I Won't kill you, but I think you might kill yourself in the end.
> I certainly hope not, but the legs that come with that fixture just might destroy the edges of your beautiful trimless tank.
> I think to modify that fixture to hang might be much more of a hassle t..


He offered to modify it already with wire "ears" for no charge.


----------

